# numb on paxil



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

I started taking paxil about 4 or 5 weeks ago, for panic, depression & IBS.I don't seem to panic anymore, the problem is I don't seem to feel anything, or care about anything. I feel like a zombie, I want nothing more than to curl up with my heating pad and stay that way. I look at the clock a thousand times a day just counting the minutes until I can go back to bed.Can anyone tell me if this will pass, or have I been taking paxil long enough to know if this is as good as it gets? The first 2 weeks it was 10mg a day, and the last 2 weeks its been 20mg a day. Should I ask my doctor to try something else or try the paxil for a few more weeks?I would appreciate any advice.ThanksLori


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi. I just wanted to say I have been on Paxil for 5 or 6 weeks and I feel the closest to normal (or what it is supossed to be normal anyway) I've been in a long time; I'm really happy. If it was me, I would talk to the doctor. Paxil is not the only medication used for panic disorder and not everybody likes or tolerates it either. So, I say give him/her a call and talk about it.Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

Hi, new member here. I have been taking Paxil for over a year. 20 mg a day at first and them 10 mg and when my mom was diagnosed with cancer I went back up to 20 mg. I did have the feeling of being slightly removed from my world for the first couple of months but then it went away. I was feeling tired a lot too, but that went away as well. If you are taking other meds at the same time I know Paxil reacts strongly with some, my doc was writing a script for back pain in the middle she said "Oh my god I can't believe I almost did that" Apparently the med she was going to give me (don't know the name) and the Paxil combined would cause seizures. Not good.Anyway I say stick with it, Paxil seems to be a med that takes the body awhile to adjust to. I know it took a month before it had any affect on my IBS at all and 1 week when I went from 10mg to 20mg to have any affect on the pain.


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi there,I've just started taking Paxil (called Aropax in N.Z.) today and I feel really tired and totally spaced out like I've been drugged, I also feel like I'm on the verge of throwing up and slightly jittery. Is this normal? My doc said it has very low side effects, but I can't drive like this! She also said it would take up to 6 weeks to start working properly. Should I start taking half a tablet instead of the whole and work up to 1 whole one over the weeks?


----------



## Peony (Aug 27, 2002)

I felt numb for a long time, but it went away. I kind of liked it-i've always been overemotional. Now I just sleep all day, but I don't mind that. When you're sleeping, you're not in pain.


----------



## IBSBAD (Mar 7, 2003)

Just stopped taking Paxil for the same reason. Took 25mg for about 6 months and turned into a zombie. I also gained about 10lbs. Don't quit cold turkey you need to slow down. I took 12.5 mg for about a week and then 6.25 for 3 days. I actually feel more "normal" now but the IBS syndrome came back with a vengeance. I occasionally had cramps, bloating, and D while on Paxil but I have alternated bloating and D for about a week now. Going back to the doctor next week.Good luck


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

I started taking half doses (about 10mg) and am feeling fine. IBS hasn't gone yet but I'm still waiting for the drug to take effect (could take weeks). I think I'm feeling calmer already and my IBS is _slightly_ better.


----------



## Meg04 (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm on my 8th day of Paxil.. I tend to feel nauseous until noon, and then exhausted by 4pm. But I have noticed a decrease in abdominal pain/bloating. I'm a little spaced.. but I'm going to hang in there until the 6 week mark, and then re-assess. Good luck!


----------

